# Hello!



## *Claire* (Dec 3, 2009)

_Hello!

My names Claire, and I am from Leicester.

I have 2 female mice who i keep as pets, I have not started breeding yet - it is tempting, but i need a bigger house...! :lol: Sadly no room for any other pets either, I would have a menagerie if I could!!
I work fulltime at the moment but am currently looking for a work placement to do the Advanced Diploma in Veterinary Nursing, just hope there are some vacancies/opportunities!

I look forward to joining in here and getting to know some of you 

Claire _


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to our Forum!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 I am also in Leicester.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

And I am from Market Harborough

:welcomeany


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Claire, glad you joined the forum


----------



## *Claire* (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Nice to see so many mouse lovers in Leicestershire


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Claire
welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Claire! 

Is the diploma the new nursing qualification or is that one of the old NVQ based ones?


----------



## *Claire* (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi!

Yes it is the new vet nursing qualification - still work based day release! I am looking for a placement at the moment, or even some voluntary work to try and rack up some hours...!

I just hope the fact that I am 23 doesn't work against me! :?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sooo pretty.....I want


----------



## *Claire* (Dec 3, 2009)

_I had no idea the picture would turn out so big! haha!_ :lol:


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome - its a good piccy of mousey, who is gorgeous. Good luck with the placement finding. I don't know if the PDSA can help but it might be worth asking.


----------

